# Valery Aleksandrovich Gavrilin (1939 - 1999)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Russian composer, neo-romantic, neo-folkore.











Anyuta - Ballet (1982)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Mama
















City asleep






Russian book


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

